# Have: Sisters of Battle 40k bitz Want: Paypal £££, Inquisition



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Heya folks, found some OOP models and some old bits plus some metal sisters too! Hoping they'll fund my force!

21 sisters:
1 Canonness
1 Melta Gun sister
1 Stormbolter sister
18 Boltgun sisters

The dilema here is that overall I only have eighteen backpacks for them! Preferably I'd like to sell them or trade them in a group, drop me an offer.

OOP:

Three packs of Necromunda Arbite gangs 

These are my babies, I'm hesitant to sell them as I love them so much and they go for so much.. So feel free to make an offer on them.

40k bits:

Space Marine Sternguard squad (new on sprue) -
Is missing person but has everything else, I can provide another body to replace this.

(More to come.)

I'm interested solely in £££ Or Inquisition models for my army at the moment.

Cheers, Dan!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

How much for all your Sisters?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey there, not really sure on pricing. Happy to take offers if you have any and I'll mull them over.


----------

